# Seat Bolt Torque Specs - Gen I - Needed



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

33 Ft-Lbs for the front seat bolts - don't forget the blue Lock-tight

Headrest guide Part # 95015347

I still need the torque spec for the circled studs. (stolen from Smurfenstein)


----------

